# Hello Kitty MAC Sweepstakes?!



## electrostars (Feb 20, 2009)

I went to the site to look at the Hello Kitty collection cuz I couldn't remember what I DIDN'T buy from the collection(which isn't very much..cuz I spent way more than I should've. ) and I saw something about a HELLO KITTY SWEEPSTAKES?! lol.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Mild |

look above the "hello kitty mild" in the middle frame.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2009)

I see what you see!!


----------



## electrostars (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I see what you see!!_

 
some pretty awesome prizes.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2009)

Definitely!!  I just entered!  Now I wonder if this is a daily entry thing, or if you can only enter once.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 20, 2009)

It told me you can enter daily.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  I entered!  Good luck girls, I really hope a specktra girl wins!


----------



## aly_lynn (Feb 20, 2009)

*I just entered! GL everybody!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 20, 2009)

I really hope a Specktra girl wins as well.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay,I entered the sweepstakes part,after that it takes me to something that says,tell a friend,etc.But I didn't see enter the instant win page though.Am I doing something wrong?Or would it tell me that I won an instant prize?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

I entered too!! I wonder if there is a prize for each area - there are 3 country sections to choose from so maybe more than one of us from each region can win??


Good luck to all the specktra ladies!!


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 20, 2009)

i entered.

is it just me or was the entry form a pain in the a** to fill out?


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i entered.

is it just me or was the entry form a pain in the a** to fill out?_

 
It was!

And I was getting dizzy looking at the screen so that didn't help


----------



## michthr (Feb 20, 2009)

okay, i just looked on the canadian website and saw nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it only for america?


----------



## michthr (Feb 20, 2009)

okay now i went to the american site to enter and its saying that my email isnt in valid form


----------



## michthr (Feb 20, 2009)

okay i got it lol ... i was mixing up my address and email... oh my, GL everyone!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 20, 2009)

I entered. Maybe I just didn't see it, but when is the sweepstakes over?


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxAngelxx* 

 
_I entered. Maybe I just didn't see it, but when is the sweepstakes over?_

 
it ends march 31st


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

the link isnt working for me


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 20, 2009)

Omg the spinning background was making me nauseous but I entered anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those prizes are pretty sweet and I can't believe its open to people outside of the North America!! Yay


----------



## electrostars (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i entered.

is it just me or was the entry form a pain in the a** to fill out?_

 
Yeah it was. lol.


----------



## Dani (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hello Kitty Contest?!*

Did anyone else get an email from MAC about a Hello Kitty Contest?  I got one this morning, and you can win something instantly (not sure what) and you're entered to win one of four grand prizes (and...well...they're GRAND).  The grand prizes I believe are 1) The Kitty Kouture collection, 2) A Swarovski dress, the description of which sounds gorgeous but I can't remember it 3) the Mild Kitty Collection (runner up prize) 4) the Wild Kitty collection (again, runner up prize).   Does anyone have more info?  Cause I'd love to hear more details


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Hello Kitty Contest?!*

Yeah there is a thread about this and it was discussed in the Hello Kitty discussion thread I believe

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/h...stakes-131317/


----------



## Dani (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Hello Kitty Contest?!*

Whooooooooops! I totally searched for a thread too -_-. Thanks Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ohh, maybe it didn't come up in the search cause I looked under contest? :shrug:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Definitely!! I just entered! Now I wonder if this is a daily entry thing, or if you can only enter once._

 
My email said daily.....Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## shyste (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_is it just me or was the entry form a pain in the a** to fill out?_

 
yes it was...and why did I try to do it 2x and it told me hceky naw and get off the site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*didn't read rules/what the prizes were*


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 20, 2009)

I entered this morning!!


----------



## oreox0x0 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_i entered.

is it just me or was the entry form a pain in the a** to fill out?_

 
yes!

..i just dont get whole dress prize? idk a little strange to me, but still cool !





good luck everyone!


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Info about the contest:

You can enter once everyday. [if you try to cheat by using different e-mails and such, they will disqualify you] contest will run until march 31st.

There are 100 winners for the instant win prizes. Prizes will be chosen at random and are any of the Hello Kitty items:
Hello    Kitty T shirts



                      Hello    Kitty Tote Bag



                      Hello    Kitty Beaded Bracelet







                      Hello    Kitty Purse Mirror



                      Hello    Kitty Plush Doll



                      Hello    Kitty Brush Collection 



                      Hello    Kitty Makeup Bag



                      Hello    Kitty Petite Makeup Bag



                      Eye Shadow    4: Too Dolly 
        Eye Shadow    4: Lucky Tom



                      Lipsticks    (1 of ea.)
          Shades:
          Fashion    Mews
          Strayin’
          Most    Popular
          Cute-ster
          Big Bow
        Fresh Brew



                      Lipglass    (1 of ea.)
          Shades: 
          Nice Kitty
          She Loves    Candy
          Fast    Friends
          Mimmy
          Nice To Be    Nice
        Sweet    Strawberry

*FIRST PLACE PRIZES *Fourteen(14) First Place Prize winners will be selected. Two (2) First Place winners will be selected from each of the seven (7) countries.

*Two (2)* *winners in six (6) countries (US, CA, UK, FR, DE, JA) *will be  selected and one (1) winner will win items fromthe Wild Look and one (1) winner will win items from the Mild Look

2 U.S. Grand Prize Winners will get 2 Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass and 3 Kouture Sheer Mystery Powder

1 U.S. Grand Prize Winner will get the Hello Kitty Tibi Dress [size 4]





*Four (4) remaining countries (CA, UK,  FR, DE) Grand Prize Winners:*
    1.  One (1) Grand Prize winner in each country will receive the entire Hello Kitty  Kouture Collection

*One (1) Japan Grand Prize Winner: *One (1) Grand Prize winner in Japan will  receive: 2-HK Kouture    Dazzleglass, 1- HK Kouture    Sheer Myst. Powd.         

*One (1) Korea Grand Prize Winner: *One (1) Grand Prize winner in Korea will receive the following items:

Eye Trios
1​ 

                      Lipsticks
2​ 

                      Lipglass
2​ 

                      Nail    Lacquer
1​ 

                      Beauty    Powder Blush
1​ 

                      Beauty    Powder  
1​ 

                      Hello    Kitty Tote Bag
1​ 

                      Hello    Kitty Petit Makeup Bag
1​


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry that came out funny. i just copied and pasted from their rules page. you can find it here:

rules


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried to enter this morning and it won't let me. It keeps saying that stupid code is wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nvm it worked on internet explorer. stupid mozilla


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

here's the e-mail i got:




















link to sweepstakes: M·A·C Cosmetics |


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Feb 20, 2009)

it's such a pain to fill out! Beware!! If you click on anything, the text there disappears and you'll have to type it all out again! And there's no shortcuts.. you'll have to use the mouse to scroll and click for dropdown menus. booo


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 20, 2009)

gl everyone!


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 21, 2009)

GL everyone! Hope someone from Specktra wins!


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how the referral thing works?

I reffered a bunch of people through myspace, email, facebook, blogger, but do they send you another link to enter, or do you just keep entering like up to 5 times a day?  the rules are specified..


----------



## damsel (Feb 21, 2009)

i believe you get 5 additional entries if 5 people you have referred participate in the sweepstakes. so, it's automatic.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone actually "instantly won" yet? lol.


----------



## blu3 (Feb 23, 2009)

^i was wondering that too. do the "instant win" people instantly win something???


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmm so when it comes to the prizes, where do people from other countries fit :S


----------



## pinkhalo (Apr 8, 2009)

so did anyone here win anything?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 8, 2009)

I sure didn't but I would love to know if anyone here did.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 8, 2009)

I didnt either.... but I would love to know if anyone here did too!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 9, 2009)

Same, i hope some specktra girls win


----------

